# fps problem



## Farkeman (Mar 17, 2009)

hello when i bought this video card i had like 60-80 fps , now i hawe just 20~ even less , dont know what to do found some kinda other post and some1 said to download rivatunner but dont know what to do next =/

tell me what info you need il tell everything 


+ i thot its windows problem but i reinstalled it and its the same =/
no viruses scanned like 10 times

EDIT: aw and i hawe newest drivers 
EDIT2: i was messing with that rivatunner and found this , doesnt look good
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2196/problemaz.jpg
EDIT3: aw cmon some1 plz =-(... few more minutes and i gona trow my pc trough the window , i lost all hopes of fixing this ****


and made few more info pictures that doesnt look good on everest http://img141.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=ultrabad2.jpg


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Farkeman said:


> hello when i bought this video card i had like 60-80 fps , now i hawe just 20~ even less , dont know what to do found some kinda other post and some1 said to download rivatunner but dont know what to do next =/
> 
> tell me what info you need il tell everything
> 
> ...



Have you got the latest drivers installed?


----------



## Farkeman (Mar 17, 2009)

yes i hawe latest drivers for nvidia video card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your cpu looks too hot to me ............. its probably throttling back in speed to reduce heat


I would start by removing the heat sink ..........clean off old thermal grease ..........and then remove very thin layer of new thermal grease ............ apply so thin ......just like a coat of paint you can almost see thru


----------



## raphapablap (Apr 3, 2009)

I remember I used to have graphics card/fps issues which eventually caused the graphics card to burn, mainly neglect on my part I guess, but after buying a new card, cleaning out the computer and removing the heat sink, cleaning off the old grease and putting new paste on, the card worked better but not perfect, so I ended up buying a more powerful power supply and not had any problems since.

Dunno if that has any relevance but still...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

raphapablap said:


> I remember I used to have graphics card/fps issues which eventually caused the graphics card to burn, mainly neglect on my part I guess, but after buying a new card, cleaning out the computer and removing the heat sink, cleaning off the old grease and putting new paste on, the card worked better but not perfect, so I ended up buying a more powerful power supply and not had any problems since.
> 
> Dunno if that has any relevance but still...






it could very well! thanks for taking the time to share ray:


----------



## Farkeman (Mar 17, 2009)

i cleaned my my video card with super stron vacume cleaner  now its like 40 fps ~ but still not it used to be =/ thnx for help every1!


----------

